# NOOOO!!! Stupid LFS! Not Again!



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The stupid Sea Schor has once again had another brilliant evil scheme to get me to spend my money! They're having a used but working equipment sale this weekend! Everything is between $5 and $50! They have a 6 foot halide fixture for $50! If they have a 48" T5, they'll have succeeded in their dark deeds.

Curse you Sea Schor!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

*gasp* The nerve of some businesses!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

They should be ashamed! Who would dare put out a 48" Halide/T5 supplement fixture! Like I said before, they're after my money! I mean $50 for an $800+ fixture is outrageously expensive! It may have to be an early birthday present! :evil:


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats how they get ya... lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Dude... do they any more of those?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'l just post the entire email...

"USED EQUIPMENT BLOWOUT!

$5 to $50 for anything we have!
6ft halide fixture $50! so many to choose from. Lights, Chillers , pumps, skimmers, & so much more! 
CALL AN ASK US!"

1-847-808-8100 


I doubt they'd ship, but they still have tons of stuff!


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

847 area code? Where is this store located? I work in McHenry, so it's pretty damn close to that area code.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats a killer deal...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They're evil... Ah no more fish stuff... need to buy really important stuff...help... they're taking over me... (transforming) _I WILL BUY THE STUFF... I WILL BUY THE STUFF... _No!!! I won't.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

847? I'm pretty sure that's Chicago. Dude, that's like an hour away from my house. I feel like I should stock up on cheap stuff and flip it for profit on eBay or something...

Does anyone think it would be worth the hour drive?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I've changed my mind. True, all of their lighting fixtures are dirt cheap, but most of them need ballasts. After you buy the ballasts, you still end up saving money, but it's more expensive than I thought, so no new lights for me. 

Here's the store's website:

http://www.seaschor.biz/SeaSchor.html


----------

